# What am i doing wrong???!!!



## coatesy9 (Jan 25, 2017)

Right guys, 

what am i doing wrong, i just never can see to get on with paste waxes at all. Now application and removal is ok but they never seem to last anywhere near as what they should. 

Process on one car 
1. washed decon the car
2. polished the front end with rupes and sonax perfect finish
3 panel wiped with upol slow 
4 applied thin layer of collinite 915 

Yes it was a hot day so then when it cooled down in the evening i did another layer


New car recently 
1st day 
ran out of time so just applied sonax bsd after a full wash and decon.

2nd day 
panel wiped the car 3 times to try and remox bsd and then applied gyeon prep and then applied two coats of simplewax armour

after each first wash it just seems to strip or looks to strip the wax a good 60% so what am i doing wrong. 

my wash products are 

snowfoam either BH autofoam or AF Avalanche
Shampoo AF lather with two buckets 

i am so frustrated with myself as i buy the waxes as they have good reviews etc and i just cant get them to work for me. But i can apply ceramic coatings to wheels and glass and i can see the benefit and durability.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

What dilutions are the wash products at?


----------



## coatesy9 (Jan 25, 2017)

BH autofoam is roughly 200ml in the Autobrite snowfoam lance and then the AF i dont measure just a solid squirt


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*How long*

How long is it lasting?


----------



## coatesy9 (Jan 25, 2017)

i mean it literally doesn't last after the first wash which may be two or three weeks after.


----------



## coatesy9 (Jan 25, 2017)

i swear people who apply it over a glaze or another sealant get longer out of a wax etc. but this is bare paint but i do the same process of preparation for glass and wheels and apply ceramic and its lasts ages


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

What makes you think the wax has been stripped is it lack of beading or something else ?


----------



## coatesy9 (Jan 25, 2017)

Well really yes as from froming seeing videos of the wax on youtube etc water repellancy under force ie hose of get wash mine tends to sheet off aftee about 5 to 10 second rather than produce a bit of beading and then run off but certainly i would say performance is reduced

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I would simplify what you're doing, and really work in ideal conditions and using EXACT manufactures instructions. Collinite waxes don't need long cure times at all, leave it on one section, do next section, remove previous section. It also makes them much easier to remove. Working in the sunlight is not going to help there, so I would avoid that.

I would use a very mild polish, remove the oils, and apply. You could also skip the polish and remove the chance of getting oils on the paint to see if that helps. It if lasts better then you know you're not getting the paint clean before waxing.

All in all, you'll need to keep trying different methods and procedures until you find one that works. I would also the most mild wash methods you have, snow foaming with less detergent, etc. Is there any environmental factors at play here? I've had waxes fail from a bad tree sap incident.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

The dust and sap certainly wont help but as @sheep says above maybe there is still oils on the paintwork affecting the collinite adhering


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I have used 915,845 and 476s. Always preferred the 476s for longevity and applied to clean paint it will last a winter, 6-8 months.

Harry.


----------



## Nadeem (Feb 12, 2017)

Drop me an email if your still having issues with armour.. a lot of people get curing of the wax wrong which can lead to the issues your having


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Sometimes it can be your snowfoam or Shampoo if used at the incorrect dilution leaving behind a sort of 'film' on the car that can mask the water behaviour.

Imran


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

When I was using too much shampoo and snowfoam I had the same issues. 


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Is it just not beading as you rinse the car?
It could be something as simple as your tap water.

I used to have this when washing a car at a customer's house - it looked like there was no protection when rinsing after a wash, but then when it rained it would bead and sheet off just fine. They had very hard, chalky water.
Even a DI or Pure Final Rinse system could be a good bet for you.


----------

